# Continental distilling corporation Gin?



## Humabdos (Jul 13, 2004)

Is this a gin bottle? It's frosted with a clear monogrammed front. 
 The bottom has an oval with diamond through it and the numbers 6  4 17 
 Theirs no Fed prohibits marking so it must be pre 30's?  Any collectable value here?
 Thanks, Glen


----------



## David E (Jul 14, 2004)

That mark sounds like a Owens Ill. and the number on right would give you the year 1927 to 1954. Number on left beleive is month and bottom is mold#.
 Dave


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 14, 2004)

*x*

x


----------



## diginit (Jul 14, 2004)

Your bottle was probably made between 1927 and 1933, when the "federal law porhibits"went into effect.


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 15, 2004)

T


----------



## diginit (Jul 15, 2004)

The law was in effect from 1933 to 1967. Bottles made before 1933 will not have the "ferdral" embossing. This dates your bottle within 5 years,which is pretty good for a rescearched(unmarked)date.I'd keep it myself.


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info !   
 Glen[&:]


----------



## David E (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Glen that diamond that goes thru circle, is the diamond real skinny and is there an I inside it when it is inside the circle. This would be the Owen Ill. mark, anyway that's all I have.

 Dave


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 15, 2004)

Here's the bottom Dave. Thanks for the help. Glen


----------



## David E (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Gtlen sorry about that, but found my mistake is that they also used the mark for their different divisions.
 Owen Ill.
 Coast Co use 1932 to 1943
 Coast Div use 1943 to date of book (Bottle Makers & Their Marks, by Julian Toulouse)

 Dave


----------

